

A Silicon Valley VC leaves work to pursue his Olympic dream - jbaudanza
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702303497804579240112529250356-lMyQjAxMTAzMDAwNjEwNDYyWj

======
michaelochurch
TL;DR version: if you're rich and well-connected, the rules don't apply to
you.

~~~
scabadone
Why do you think people work so hard to get rich and well connected? ;)

~~~
michaelochurch
People get rich in a number of ways (including hard work) but connections in
high places are usually made through subtle extortion. That's the only way to
get into a good-ole-boy network like the hash the VCs have made of Silicon
Valley.

Why do you think it matters so much where one went to school, with earlier
education (undergrad over grad, prep school over undergrad) even more
important? If you went to prep high school with someone powerful, you met him
when he was half-formed and doing all kinds of stupid shit, so you have ample
extortion material. You _never_ mention it in an extortionate context; he just
knows that if you need a favor from him-- such as an intro to a big-name VC--
he will deliver. If you did grad school with him, not as much; most people
have been through most of the stupid shit they're going to pull by that age.

You can tell that I don't have much respect for the private-sector social
climbers that rule VC-istan. I know far too much to respect them.

~~~
norswap
wat

------
scabadone
I've entertained similar ideas... amazing that he went after it and didn't
dismiss it immediately.

------
veritas9
#teampaul is a huge inspiration and demonstrates what being a true
entrepreneur means.

~~~
michaeldorian
Exactly.

------
artag
Its the modern day "cool runnings" story :). Go Paul!

------
vezzy-fnord
Sounds like the next Vinko Bogataj.

